

Centralized control for image upload – image size, format, thumbnails and more - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/centralized_control_for_image_upload_image_size_format_thumbnail_generation_tagging_and_more

======
nadavs
This post introduces Cloudinary's upload presets that allow you to control
your asset upload options using an interactive UI or an API. You can update
image uploading settings live for your web sites and mobile apps with
different thumbnail sizes, tagging, photo moderation and more. Sample code
included for Ruby on Rails, PHP and Node.js.

